# Critter keepers and centipedes?



## coldvaper (Dec 4, 2011)

I have a large vitnam centipede and it is currently housed inside a 8.5 inch diameter jar the centipede is about 10 inches in body length. I have a large critter keeper that's sitting empty can I use this to regouse it in or will it chew through the lid? Thanks in advance for any advice you can give me.


----------



## Crysta (Dec 4, 2011)

I have mine in a temporary critter keeper till I get its final setup finished. I use big elastics to hold down the lid incase its gets explorative.


----------



## coldvaper (Dec 4, 2011)

What are you using as its finally setup? I like the plastic it hold humidity in, if I could find a larger version of the jar I have would get that.


----------



## Crysta (Dec 4, 2011)

5g with a bonsai type setup and background, full of moss stuff of awesomeness.. 

also don't keep the centipede too humid, just make sure to provide a water dish and a hide spot it will be fine.


----------



## coldvaper (Dec 4, 2011)

Well I just moved mine into a critter keeper, I hope it doesnt escape. First time I handled it too, I won't be doing that again if I can help it. Before anyone says I shouldn't handle it all I did was pick it up out of the jar and put it down into its new home before it even knew what was going on. Crysta what will you be using as an enclosure? What types of moss?


----------



## ScarecrowGirl (Dec 4, 2011)

Thrift stores! If your afraid of him eating through the lid, go hunt down a tank or a plastic tub for him, thrift stores are awesome for that, I got a 5 gallon tank with a sliding for 2$, you can't beat that. I see clear tubs at thrift stores all the time around here.


----------



## Hendersoniana (Dec 4, 2011)

Last time i used a KK my morsitans escaped on me. Maybe u could put smth heavy on the lid that snaps on or tape it down.


----------



## coldvaper (Dec 5, 2011)

Well critter keepers already snap down. I have a hard time removing the lid I cant see the pede opening the lid, am I missing something?


----------



## KyuZo (Dec 5, 2011)

the morsitans is a smaller specie and is thinner, so they can get thru the vents.  the vietnamese that you have is bigger so you might not have any problem.


----------



## Hendersoniana (Dec 5, 2011)

coldvaper said:


> Well critter keepers already snap down. I have a hard time removing the lid I cant see the pede opening the lid, am I missing something?


Thats wat i thought. Kyuzo is prob right, my morsitans could have squeezed thru but it was fat. The snap on lid had one side up on the other hand. Either way, i wouldnt take any chances. I have seen my pedes gnawing on the lids on KKs and tupperware boxes, with enough strenght, they can uplift at least one side of the KK's snap lid.


----------



## Crysta (Dec 5, 2011)

Just incase I always put elastics on the lid, because from the inside, if pressure is put on, certain parts of the lid arent as secure as they seem, so the elastics help hold it down. (maybe im just paranoid, I don't want a dry pede)

for the moss question - im going to culture japanese moss spores that you get in those packets, for bonsai plants, and grow them  yay. Also since pedes love to climb im adding some plants etc for it. The enclosure will be a 5g or 10g with a custom plexi glass lid I am fashioning.


----------



## Elytra and Antenna (Dec 5, 2011)

Centipedes don't eat through the kk lids but if one day you don't close the top just right the next day your centipede will be running free. Over time the chances of making one small mistake and losing your centipede are quite high. Also, some kk lids don't close correctly.

---------- Post added 12-05-2011 at 12:13 PM ----------




coldvaper said:


> Before anyone says I shouldn't handle it all I did was pick it up out of the jar and put it down into its new home before it even knew what was going on.


 Since you didn't get bitten it sounds like your animal is one of the many import casualties that sit around for a few months with varying lethargy before finally expiring.


----------



## Hendersoniana (Dec 5, 2011)

Elytra and Antenna said:


> Centipedes don't eat through the kk lids but if one day you don't close the top just right the next day your centipede will be running free. Over time the chances of making one small mistake and losing your centipede are quite high. Also, some kk lids don't close correctly.
> 
> ---------- Post added 12-05-2011 at 12:13 PM ----------
> 
> Since you didn't get bitten it sounds like your animal is one of the many import casualties that sit around for a few months with varying lethargy before finally expiring.


You're right, I think i didnt close my lid right, i check on my inverts at around 2am almost everytime so i guess i could be tired that time to rmb or smth. Anyway, S morsitans is gone(never found), lesson learned, no more KK for my pedes.

Be sure to allow ample ventilation when using plastic wrapping to hold humidity in. Pedes need good ventilation .


----------



## coldvaper (Dec 5, 2011)

Elytra and Antenna said:


> Centipedes don't eat through the kk lids but if one day you don't close the top just right the next day your centipede will be running free. Over time the chances of making one small mistake and losing your centipede are quite high. Also, some kk lids don't close correctly.
> 
> ---------- Post added 12-05-2011 at 12:13 PM ----------
> 
> Since you didn't get bitten it sounds like your animal is one of the many import casualties that sit around for a few months with varying lethargy before finally expiring.


I hope your wrong on the casualty part, it was moving a lot when I picked it up. Its been in the country for over a year,so I'm hoping it will do fine.


----------



## ophiophagus (Dec 5, 2011)

Elytra and Antenna said:


> Centipedes don't eat through the kk lids but if one day you don't close the top just right the next day your centipede will be running free. Over time the chances of making one small mistake and losing your centipede are quite high. Also, some kk lids don't close correctly.
> 
> Yeah I've learned the hard way that it's pretty much just a matter of time before any pede that can reach the top of most kritter keeper will escape. I had a huge S.heros castaniceps escape from one even with a well closed lid. I am going to make an acrylic lid for one because I like everything but the lid for pedes. I will post pics when i do


----------



## zonbonzovi (Dec 6, 2011)

ophiophagus said:


> I am going to make an acrylic lid for one because I like everything but the lid for pedes. I will post pics when i do


Someone suggested cell cast acrylic last week, claiming it doesn't warp like other acrylic.  I can attest to "standard" acrylic being problematic and have had to remedy numerous lids because of it.  It's a little pricier but not so bad if you can get scrap sheets(always ask...they always have them) at a plastics supplier.  I would like to see sliding lid tanks w/ acrylic rather than mesh.  Someday...


----------



## beetleman (Dec 6, 2011)

never used kritter keepers for centipedes.....never will,ts scorps,other bugs,but never for centies.


----------



## pavel (Dec 6, 2011)

I've had my S. subspinipes in a KK with no problems at all.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

